# How many fatties for 28 people ?



## argofanatic (Oct 24, 2014)

The answer is 6 !

Plus baked potatoes.

11lbs of mild Italian sausage meat.

5lbs of bacon

2.5 lbs of cheese (provolone and mozzarella)

1lb of mild bell peppers

1/2lb of proscuito

Total weight before cooking: 19lbs

3 little slices remained after the carnage.

;)













Fatties_X6.jpg



__ argofanatic
__ Oct 24, 2014


----------



## b-one (Oct 24, 2014)

They look great next time we need sliced pic's as well!


----------



## superdave (Oct 24, 2014)

Cooked weight was probably close to 15 lbs and I was going to guess a 1/2 pound per person.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 25, 2014)

nice smoke !looks like a good feast !


----------



## rosiepug (Nov 15, 2014)

I was thinking 28, 1 for each???


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 15, 2014)

OUTSTANDING !  Just prepped my first Fattie a bit ago and followed similar ingredients list. Fortunately I don't have 28 people trying to take it all from me ha ! Great job my friend !!


----------

